# McDonald's Goat Commerical :)



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 15, 2012)

We don't eat there but my kids were cracking up when they saw this.  They said it looks like our goat DinDin.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qtws5vqhxw


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 15, 2012)

Now that was funny.  If only our kids went there and drank milk and ate fruit.  But nope, it is a Big Mac, Nuggets and Fries.  Yum


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 15, 2012)

I was wondering about this! Hahahaha. There are little mats on the counter at work with the picture of this goat drinking milk. It was cute to look at but now I know the campaign behind it lol.


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 15, 2012)

Very cute. My grandkids do prefer milk and apples instead of pop and fries, but they love nuggets too


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 15, 2012)

What I think is even funnier than the video is that McDonalds tries to act like they have healthy food. LOL


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 15, 2012)

I love healthy food...buy hey...when I am craving a Big Mac...by darn...I'm going to enjoy a Bic Mac


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

Run, goat! Before you end up in a feedlot!


----------

